
Executive at Vancouver-based BuildDirect charged with Covid-relief fraud in U.S. - voisin
https://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/executive-at-vancouver-based-builddirect-charged-with-covid-relief-fraud-in-u-s
======
duxup
Gotta wonder about such a scheme...if he has done it before.

>submitted incorporation documents showing he incorporated the company in 2018
and filed federal unemployment tax forms for 2019, the U.S. government
alleges, but the documents were fake: in truth, Mohan had only purchased the
company on the internet the month before, in May 2020, at which time, it had
no employees and no business activity.

Curious that he bought a business over the internet... that only sort of
existed?

Is there a market for those?

